# A few ET4 Shots



## AdamSheikh (Mar 30, 2014)

Headed over to Euro Tripper in Ft. Myers yesterday with the crew. About 15 of us in convoy from Ft. Lauderdale. Had a blast despite the soggy conditions at the end of the day.

Here are some of my shots, as well as some improvised rollers taken by a friend, and a sneak attack as I was prepping haha:




















































D7K_0116 by Adam Sheikh, on Flickr


D7K_0124 by Adam Sheikh, on Flickr


D7K_0172 by Adam Sheikh, on Flickr


D7K_0186 by Adam Sheikh, on Flickr


D7K_0179 by Adam Sheikh, on Flickr


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

AdamSheikh said:


>



Audi wheels ?


----------

